# Grillhütte gesucht!



## bigurbi (14. März 2008)

Hi, kennt jemand eine Grillhütte im Umkreis von Karlsruhe die man mieten kann? Sollte über einen Stromanschluss verfügen. 

Danke & Grüße
Markus


----------



## knoflok (17. März 2008)

he grosses mann...

das hier ist ein BIKE-Forum... 

hier wird nur nach Trails gefragt...





grüßle
knofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (17. März 2008)

bigurbi schrieb:


> Hi, kennt jemand eine Grillhütte im Umkreis von Karlsruhe die man mieten kann? Sollte über einen Stromanschluss verfügen.
> 
> Danke & Grüße
> Markus



nöö sind ja nicht eingeladet.. tsss


----------



## bigurbi (17. März 2008)

Ooooch nun habt euch nicht so  Haben nun aber schon was gefunden - Thread kann also weg oder zu oder so. 

ByeBye


----------



## eL (20. März 2008)

nicht bevor du damit rausgerückt hast wo wie wieteuer ihr jetzt unterkommt.

und vor allem:

wir wolln die bilder sehn, wir...........


----------



## bigurbi (25. März 2008)

Hi, wir haben uns jetzt die Grillhütte in Wörth gemietet. Kostet 100 EUR pro Tag, ist ne sehr schöne Hütte aber nicht wirklich leicht zu bekommen weil nur an Wörther Bürger vermietet wird und ausserdem nur von 9-9 Uhr, wenn man ne Minute länger will / braucht muss man einen extra Tag buchen und bezahlen *grummel*


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2008)

bigurbi schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben uns jetzt die Grillhütte in Wörth gemietet. Kostet 100 EUR pro Tag, ist ne sehr schöne Hütte aber nicht wirklich leicht zu bekommen weil nur an Wörther Bürger vermietet wird und ausserdem nur von 9-9 Uhr, wenn man ne Minute länger will / braucht muss man einen extra Tag buchen und bezahlen *grummel*



Ui das heißt mit Kater aufräumen  Kenn ich noch von früher, das hat kein Taug


----------



## bigurbi (25. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ui das heißt mit Kater aufräumen  Kenn ich noch von früher, das hat kein Taug


Ja, gar nicht gut  Aber immerhin hab ich jetzt nen Lieferwagen klarmachen können, somit können wir den ganzen Sch**** einfach ins Auto werfen und dann am nächsten Tag in Ruhe putzen/sortieren *g*


----------

